

India's invisible innovation - koolhead17
http://www.ted.com/talks/nirmalya_kumar_india_s_invisible_entrepreneurs.html
Can India become a global hub for innovation? Nirmalya Kumar thinks it already has. He details four types of "invisible innovation" currently coming out of India and explains why companies that used to just outsource manufacturing jobs are starting to move top management positions overseas, too. (Filmed at TEDxLondonBusinessSchool.)<p>Nirmalya Kumar is a professor of Marketing at the London Business School and a passionate voice for new entrepreneurs in India
======
stinger
the "sinking skill ladder" concept is interesting

